# which magazine do you like best



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

ooops of the first post

of the three magazines listed which do people like best

or other post and why


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

For 1911.

CMC 8rd Power Mag Plus + 1 in pipe for CCW
CMC 10rd Power Mag Plus for reload

Like steel followers and keeping profile stock in holster
10rd mags for combat reloads.

Haven't carried 1911 in 4 years.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

submoa said:


> For 1911.
> 
> CMC 8rd Power Mag Plus + 1 in pipe for CCW
> CMC 10rd Power Mag Plus for reload
> ...


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

I think he's referring to magazine where they have pretty pictures of guns, not the magazines you put into guns.

I read American Rifleman *only* because it comes with my NRA membership. I'm of the opinion that gun mags aren't worth the paper they're printed on.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

NONE OF THE ABOVE. All gun mags are paid advertisement pieces. When was the last time you read an article on a gun and the writer said it was a POS? Does that mean that every new gun introduced and written on in the last 20 years has had no problem? No, it means that the publisher doesn’t want to loose the advertising dollars of the manufacturer.

I saw a funny post once about what the tester found and how it was written. The gun drew blood it was so sharp, this was spun into and excellent in close self defense aid…


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I like American Handgunner and G&A's Handguns, but I don't subscribe to either. I also read American Rifelman that comes with my NRA membership.

On the whole, they are paid advertizing for the manufacturers, but there is still some good info to be found - especially if you like knowing what new toys are available. They're usually entertaining to read and the short articles means they're right at home in the bathroom. :smt023


----------



## mildot326 (Apr 11, 2008)

One of the best magazines IMO is Guns and Weaponds for Law Enforcment.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> NONE OF THE ABOVE. All gun mags are paid advertisement pieces. When was the last time you read an article on a gun and the writer said it was a POS?


Not that your statement doesn't carry some weight but, when was the last time you saw a Hi Point or Jennings or other cheapo gun reviewed in a gun mag? I don't think I've ever seen a, what I'd consider, cheap gun reviewed other than Keltec's and they stand up to what is said about them for the most part. (in a good way). Usually, the cover is all glossed up with the most expensive race gun money can buy, or the newest offerings from a well known, well respected firearms manufacturer. Honestly, if they were to put out an issue with a Hi Point on the cover telling me how crappy it was, I wouldn't buy it, just like I don't buy magazines with pistols on the cover that don't interest me.

There is a certain level of pandering that goes with producing a magazine, but to say that they are simply paid advertisements may be a bit much.

Zhur


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

They always put an appealing gun on the cover to entice potential readers to pick up the magazine off the newsstand. Once you open the magazine, you get to see the ads, which basically come in two forms: the ones clearly marked as paid advertising, and the ones that look like articles.

Which isn't to say that some gun writers aren't very knowledgeable shooters, and occasionally decent writers. But gun magazines make _way_ more money from advertising than they do from subscriptions and newsstand purchases. I will leave it to you to figure out from that where their loyalties lie.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I agree with you Mike, as well as with what Old Pad. said. But the fact that they are doing what will make them the most money has little to do with what guns are good and which are bad. They are in business just as much as the people who's wares they are reviewing (aka selling). The fact that the covers are glossy and have cool looking stuff on them is more a component of the magazine publishers wanting to make money, and they couldn't do that by reviewing bad guns. They may very well even "seek out" certain guns to review, but that's just good business for them. It always cracked me up when I was working at a store during college. They'd shelve the magazines for a month and a half, and then simply rip the covers off and throw them in the garbage. The store didn't even have to pay for the ones that didn't sell. That in and of itself shows that the end users dollar had very little to do with what goes into its content. 

The magazines I usually pick up have articles about weapons I've already been reading about for months on the internet, and I just want it for the pretty pictures and to leave it around the house open to the big glossy picture, so that months later, my wife will recognize it when it's leaning up against the couch, and won't even bother asking if it's new, because she will just assume she's seen it before. Pretty good trick, no?

Zhur


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Essentially, they exist to provide a friendly, uncritical place for advertisers to show their products.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i am appreciating these comments
that is why I asked
i subscribed to G&A for 10 straight years in the 70's to read Col Cooper's answers to letters (now we have these gun forums) but i stopped when i got disgusted over the poor quality of the writing - bet some of them back then didn't have HS diplomas
i think G&A and G&A Handguns are the best example of catering to the manufacturers - even their show on the outdoor channel is very poor 30 minute advertising for the S&W company products - money talks

maybe the best redeming value for the average guy is getting the latest poop on what is or has come out on the market - and seeing pics of guns you may never see in person in the local shop


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

submoa said:


> For 1911.
> 
> CMC 8rd Power Mag Plus + 1 in pipe for CCW
> CMC 10rd Power Mag Plus for reload
> ...


Sometimes I'm too subtle.

The only gun magazine I'd pay for is one that carries ammo.

By the time wifey loads all the food in the buggy, I've read thru one of em and put it back on rack.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Have you guys ever heard of this one?*

I just subscribed to a year of _Gun Tests_ - for under 20.00 - no advertising allowed.

http://www.gun-tests.com/


----------

